# best stormraven loadouts?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

it seems the storm raven is pretty versatile, with a few different options as to what to give it. Im thinking for a "delivery" loadout, that is for one designed to drop an assault unit into the enemy front line, i will go for multi-melta and twin linked plasma cannon. The theroy would be the MM can take on an enemy vechile with Power of the Machine Spirit, whilst the Plasma cannon/hurricane bolters deal with troops.

obviously there are a few good anti-vechile ranged options, im thinking i may still go Plasma to Power of the machine spirit whilst unloading with the rest at vechiles, or go twin lascannons.

the only option i dont really see myself going for would be the twin-linked assault cannons.

whats your experience/thoughts


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually run the raven with multi melta and lascannon i dont c the point in giving it anti infantry wen i usually run anti infantry inside it ie dc and dc dread. it really depends on wots inside it and wot ure goin to use it for. i try pop two transports and let my two units inside assault whatever comes out. as i said though it depends on what u will be using it for.


----------



## Silverclaw (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it could be interesting to load it out with assault cannon, missile launcher and hurricane bolter. 
The assault cannon can take on hordes and with rending it can kill even a landraider.
Missile launchers kill hordes with frags and tanks with kraks.
Bloodstrikes help with the tanks, and hurricanes with infantry.
so all in all a very flexible load out.
It can even move 12 inches and fire all weapons (except bloodstrikes) with POTMS since frag missiles and hurricane bolters are defensive. :good:


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

The Stormraven's primary mission is to deliver its cargo to the front lines of your enemy's army, so the Multi-Melta is definatly a must since you will most likely be close to your enemy's vehicles anyways.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

both good points, i particularly missed the point of frag as defensive.


----------

